
Grow your Instagram account - ramonfritsch
http://swellize.com
======
sbarre
So, if I understand:

This is basically an automation service that monitors hashtags you provide,
and impersonates you to automatically like and comment on found posts to draw
attention back to your account and hopefully get likes and follows from the
activity?

~~~
ramonfritsch
Yes it is. You don't get banned because the robot works inside Instagram's API
daily limits. It's just like a regular person doing likes here and there
during the day.

~~~
sbarre
But it's not a real person though.. And that does make a difference.

This is a neat idea, but you should double-check the ToS for Instagram.

There is some pretty clear language in there about not using their API to
automatically interact with other accounts (including liking & commenting on
photos) unless you have an existing business relationship with the accounts
you're posting to (not the account you're impersonating).

~~~
ramonfritsch
It actually uses screen scrapping as primary resource and the api just to read
stuff out. It's the exact same request and interaction as a real person would
do with a browser, so no violation of ToS.

~~~
troydavis
Instagram's terms of use
([https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511](https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511))
is nowhere near as neutral as your summary of it. For example, it says:

> We prohibit crawling, scraping, caching or otherwise accessing any content
> on the Service via automated means, including but not limited to, user
> profiles and photos (except as may be the result of standard search engine
> protocols or technologies used by a search engine with Instagram's express
> consent).

